# Comcast Internet OR AT&T Uverse Internet???



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

As much as AT&T p1sses me off lately with crappy dsl internet, some of the Comcast reviews aren't better.

Here are the options:

Comcast: $29.99 per month for 6 months for 15mpbs download/3 mpbs upload; $34.99 installation fee and $7 a month to lease the modem. No contract. Technician must come to house to install. After 6 months is up, price will be between $42 and $65 per month.

AT&T: $24.95 per month for one year for 12 mbps downloand/3 mbps upload; $36 connection charge; $100 flat fee for modem. No contact. No technician comes out. After one year, price is $52 per month.

So, what do you all think?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Comcast is terrible, in my personal opinion. We just don't have any other choices here.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I've had both. They both suck equally. 

Play one against the other for the best rate.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

u-verse bundle with tv and internet around $100 amonth


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Ill like uverse better than comcast. Seems more reliable to me. I have my internet, tv an cell phones bundled together so Im not sure how much goes to what.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

I can't speak to AT&T service, but we just added another account to Comcast. I cannot say anything good about their customer service. They were "no shows" for appointments they scheduled 3 days in a row. I was off work during those days, so all it cost me was my time.

Signed up for their advertised "bundle" phone and internet for $49/month. They told us there was no installation charge, but somewhere in the 3 day wait for the installer, the order was rewritten, and when I got the first bill it was for over $250. We were charged $200 for installation (100 for phone/100 for internet). After being put on hold for ages it seemed, they would not do anything about it--it was like talking to a rock; our only option was to cancel service, but still owe the installation fee--I think they call it a "reconnect fee" even though we were never connected at that address. They did give me a $20 credit for the installer never showing, and to rub salt in the wound, when the installer showed, he had to leave and come back again because he "forgot" his supplies. Their time (less than an hour) is worth $200, but my 3 days (approx. 10 hours) of waiting was only worth $20. 

For our area, Comcast is the only provider, and the customer service reflects it...wish they would bring some of those jobs back to the USA.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Had Comcast and fired them 3 years ago. 

Got Uverse and love it.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I have Comcast. at&t is like k-mart....


----------



## cmnovak3360 (Oct 13, 2009)

I got U verse last year, you pay for what you get, their top package is awesome, and is much faster than their other two. Had a little trouble at first, but a family member retired from ATT last year and made a call for me to the person that runs U Verse for ATT. ALWAYS good to know the right person to call. We can run three tvs and 4 lap-tops at same time and internet is faster than any ive ever had. had direct tv and verizon before and verizon was un -reliable as far as speed was concerned. ATT has always been fast at our house.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I had ATT and lost signal if the wind blew wrong, cloudded up, just didnt like it. Also their service sucked as far as billing. I was sent wrong bills 3 months in a row. I fired them and now have DTV.... Out of the 2 though i would go comcast


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

check to see if uverse is even available to you. you can check on their site. comcast sux, but there the only ones in my hood.


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

had Comcast and it absolutely sucked...both the service and support!!

U-verse is much better on both ends. Is it perfect? No, but the few times something has happened their service has been much better than Comcast


----------

